# LODs X79 Rampage IV Build



## LiveOrDie (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey guys i got my Rampage IV in the post today  so ill be logging my test and overclock results vs my current set up also will post some screenes . 











Here a some updated photos also some benches






Arctic Cooling MX-4 i used here 













And some benches NOTE the i7 920 @ 3.6Ghz was my old rig ;-)


----------



## NoFreeze (Dec 2, 2011)

ur sick man , naiz item in ur possession  how much does the MB n proc cost u ???


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 2, 2011)

NoFreeze said:


> ur sick man , naiz item in ur possession  how much does the MB n proc cost u ???



The board was $540 and the CPU $670 call it my Christmas present to my self


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice Battlefield 3 board.


----------



## NoFreeze (Dec 2, 2011)

Live OR Die said:


> The board was $540 and the CPU $670 call it my Christmas present to my self



Naiz , just need some extra Liquid block to make ur PC looks awesome , when i looked at ur cooler its like omg H100 Corsair :shadedshu

Seriously that cooler wasnt to my expectation 

anyway enjoy ur new system ,cheer man 



A pic of my RIG ( a bit messy )









Enjoy 


Caoooo , i still in work now


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 4, 2011)

Updated the 1st post will some photos and benches .


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks great there.  My RipjawsZ are in red though.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 4, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Looks great there.  My RipjawsZ are in red though.



Yer i got the top spec ones which were black they still go with the color theme though i think , What temps do you get with your H100?


----------



## Luciel (Dec 4, 2011)

nothing wrong with the corsair cooler, its better that an air cooler, and not complex at all compaired to conventional liquid coolers if you´re not used to them.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 4, 2011)

Luciel said:


> nothing wrong with the corsair cooler, its better that an air cooler, and not complex at all compaired to conventional liquid coolers if you´re not used to them.



The H100 works well it mite not be up there with real water cooling  but its compact and goes with my case


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 4, 2011)

Why must you make me jelly for bra?


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 4, 2011)

/sub


----------

